# cold sores



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Any tips/ alternative treatments for cold sores?

Don't get them often, but dang! Abreva is expensive! And, I'd just like to find something else.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I am not sure if it really works, but everytime I get a papercut feeling at the corner of my mouth I apply tea tree oil and I haven't had a cold sore in years. Could be that it works or could be that it was never going to be a cold sore but it wouldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

shelljo said:


> Any tips/ alternative treatments for cold sores?
> 
> Don't get them often, but dang! Abreva is expensive! And, I'd just like to find something else.


Put lemon essential oil on your finger and rub it on them. Or just drip it on them. They will be gone the next day.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I get cold sores from drinking out of plastic bottles. I am sure their is some kind of manufacturing oils left on them that I am alergec to. Also if i use petroleum based chap sticks.
So now i make a chap stick from olive oil and bees wax. for both my dh and myself. if he uses a petrolium based one I get cold sores.
It hurts but you can dry up the cold sore and have it heal faster if you put a paste of baking soda on it for a few minutes.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Since cold sores are a type of Herpes I personally would look to Liver supportive foods and Lemon Balm and/or St. John's Wort compresses (tincture would also work but may sting)


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I use tea tree oil as well. As soon as I feel the little bit of irritation like one is starting, I dab it on and the cold sore does not surface.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I am just getting over one myself after having a cold/sinus infection last week~~

I had read some where to take Lysine 1000 mg. twice a day,so i got a bottle & started taking them,between taking the pills,Abreva,Echinacea 2 tablets 3 times a day, & tree tee oil,it is drying up within a week with out the blisters/watery/soreness stuff that goes along with having one.......

I even ask the pharmacist about the Lysine & he approved......also read some where if you take one 500mg a day,you won't get them as often-if ever again.....so am gonna take one each day to see,i might get one once a year if that....


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They do suggest lysine for herpes infections to avoid breakouts. Once you have a blister on your lips though, you don't want to wait for lysine to work. You want more immediate relief. When I had braces, and would get blisters from the rubbing, lemon essential oil was a God-send. It sucks out all the inflammation, so that the blister was gone within a few hours and healed within a day.


----------



## allisonhome (Dec 1, 2011)

Darn it. I have the same problem. But I bought some medicine. I hope it works.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll get them if I eat a lot of acidic foods or drink a lot of soda.

This is what works for me:
If, I get one I will drink (fresh not dryed) Lemon Balm tea, then I"ll take a tea bag (that is wet) and press it on the sore. I also eat a lot of yogurt whenever I feel one coming on (when I eat it I'll push some of the yogurt over the sore as well.)


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I think cold sores (herpes) and canker sores are two different things. I guess it depends on what type you are having issues with.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I was thinking of canker sores and not cold sores..Sorry!
I need my morning coffee before I start posting things..lol..


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I HATE COLD SORES!!! Thanks, Mom... I am soooo glad to hear about the lemon oil extract. I will give it a try on the next one. Seems like just about anything sets them off. Sun burn, stress, and can you believe it, fever. My poor Mom had them so bad. I have seen her with them covering the skin from her nose to her upper lip. ER doc, told her he wished he could get her some cocaine for the pain! I hope yours will heal very quickly and that I never have to try the essential oil of lemon!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I never tried the lemon oil but might try that. I've used an expensive prescription cream (forgot the name) that a friend gave me to try and it helped a little. I buy a very good lip balm at CVS drug store called DCT from Blistex for chapped lips. There is a blue one they have for cold sores that I've tried but it didn't work as well as the pink one. When I start feeling like I'm getting a fever blister I start putting it on the sore. Whenever I feel it burning or itching I'd have it in my pocket and keep applying it all through the day. The blister peels off in a few days without ever making a scab. The lip balm is in a small pinkish cylinder that is usually next to the cash register at CVS.


----------



## sashay (Apr 28, 2005)

my mom had serious issues with cold sores all winter long. This is an old time nontraditional type therapy...but man it worked like mad. Roll on deodorant. Yes really. NOT the one you use for anything BUT cold sores of course. Don't lick your lips after applying. It will heal one overnight. Not sure you can still find roll on deodorant...but it sure worked wonders for her.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I use tea tree oil, it works the best. Just keep blasting it with tea tree oil until it starts to dry out. when it dries out keep the scape hydrated with oilive oil so the scab does not break and spread the virus.

I tried castor oil once to dehydrate the cold sore and that worked, but it made my lips are dried out.


----------

